# Sticky buds that weigh more!



## TBoyChronic (Feb 23, 2008)

I havnt yet got my first crop down but was wondering what the best way to dry and cure bud so that its sticky and weighs more. And can it be done in ten days or so?


----------



## ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ³Ð°[Å]Ä (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah it can... if you smoke crackk... Lol.. all i say is bullshit.. though dont get offensive.. im high ok...


----------



## blazed up (Feb 25, 2008)

its ppl like you who make shit weed come on the streets by giving us bud thats been wrongly touched


----------



## mattman (Feb 25, 2008)

hey bro, this sounds horrible, but theres this tobacco flavoring juice you can buy... its 100% natural as well, and you could put it in a spray bottle and mist your buds with it... they def would be sticky and prob weigh a bit more


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 25, 2008)

it being "sticky" as you call it is really just it not being dried out enough... thats why it weighs more... has more water weight than a truly dried bud...

it'll smoke worse... but yeah you can get them in les than a week... hell even my buds i fully dry and stick in jars to further dry/cure are smokable within a week...

just let your buds dry completly though... make sure the stems will snap.. .then jar them

even my dry buds are sticky icky though cuz they are covered in resinous trichs.... and thats what you REALLY want...


----------



## chocolate (Feb 25, 2008)

i think that might be what he really wants,
everyone jumped on this kids case quick.
he probably just wants his bud to taste and look the best!
im sure were all in the same boat here


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 26, 2008)

Well after cutting down you cant make it stickyer or heavier you do that during the grow with additives like molasses, sweet, sugar daddy, carbo load and such. To dry and I cure I cut the plants down and hang them upside down and then remove all the big leaves and stuff from the buds then let hang upside down in a dark room with a small fan moving the air. I do that for 3-5 days depends on humidity and temps. I then cut the buds from the hanging plants and manicure the rest of the stuff so nice clean buds. I think like to go to laying them on window screen for 3 days with fan lightly blowing then I go into brown bags for 2 days open once a day. then when the tems are just able to snap crisply they go itno glass jars sealed and put in dark area. This is the cure. I open the jars 2 times a day for 15 minutes a day for about 5-8 days until the bud is solid dry and has a good strong aroma. then I leave it in the closed jars for 30 days for a good cure. then its ready to smoke


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like some shady dealer to me.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 26, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> Sounds like some shady dealer to me.


Seriously!!! I agree...

and if that is true then it is dealers just like him that have made me decide to grow. So in a way thank you, but don't be shady. It's just wrong, and there is nothing business like about it.


----------



## domread1985 (Jul 15, 2008)

very scumbag thing to do!!!!!! but i can tell you that there is a trick all you do is spray with sugar water make them heaver and real sticky.. if you do this and sell it. i hope you get a smack in the face!


----------



## tokezalot420 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah make sure ot properly dry and cure i learned the hard way your buds will taste like shit if you rush it ..


----------



## tboner1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Your Obama Socialism picture is offensive and racist.


----------



## jokerjocko (Apr 29, 2010)

actually bleeding heart it is not racist. Its an opinion. And you cant tell me that his polices are not socialistic 


Im sure you would be poking jokes if he wasn't a liberal just like you


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Apr 29, 2010)

EVERYone has their own opinion


----------



## NLNo5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, well my opinion is that Obummer sucks.


----------



## jokerjocko (Apr 29, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## BlackFinger (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol, people, people people whats with all the neg. energy? Yes we all know Americans suck, they are like a bunch of lemmings running off a cliff after their mc double. All joking aside, like the man said above me we are all entitled to our own opinions. I don't live in America but from what I have read, Obama is doing a MUCH better job then your corrupt goon of P. Bush Jr. Obama will either bring america out of their shit cycle or dig them deeper into it either way they look like they are screwed on a gamble to me, but enough of the politics. No don't use any tricks to make your bud sticky/weigh more. Just take your time do it right and just look at what you got and be happy. You grew all that for cheap ! You want quality not bag appeal/quantity. Or maybe I am wrong either way its going to lose the extra weight one way or another but if you slow down the cure (starting burping jars right before stem snaps but buds are dry) it will make some supreme smoke. If you do the slow way make sure you open that jar like 4 times a day for the first couple days and dump them and re pack them to check for mold/ moisture.


----------



## jas6118 (Apr 29, 2010)

> our Obama Socialism picture is offensive and racist.


Your the racist...This is America buddy, free speech abounds unless your on the left then its only free speech for you. Obummer this change is gonna hurt.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Apr 29, 2010)

TBoyChronic said:


> I havnt yet got my first crop down but was wondering what the best way to dry and cure bud so that its sticky and weighs more. And can it be done in ten days or so?


your comment epitomizes everything i hate about stoners, dealers and mj, its scumbag dealers like you that spray it with sugar water and steam dry bud so you can make more profit at the expense of our lungs, back when i first started schmokin, mj was totally different from all other drugs cuz the people involved wernt asshole pusher meth snorting retards, and its PEOPLE LIKE YOU that want to make as much greedy profit as possible even if your product is covered in mold or contains fucking glass. people like you should get busted for damaging the hard working stoners like us with ur fucking scummy weed.


----------



## Dimefan89 (Apr 29, 2010)

he just wants to know how to properly cure buds so they are dank and sticker, why does everyone assume he is a shady dealer who is looking for more weight for money maybe he wants more weight so he will have more for himself.


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 29, 2010)

the answer is yes you can do it in ten days but the longer you cure the better


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Apr 29, 2010)

yea bullshit, you cant make it weigh more AFTER harvest, whats done is done, the weed is there , he just wants to suck as much money out of people as possible.


----------



## weedprodbot (Apr 30, 2010)

Not much you can do that isnt shady after the growing is done. Next time try sugar boost through bloom cycle with things like Bud Candy or molasses for extra trichome coverage. For volume carb load, I use Liquid Carbo Load (it comes in powder form too) and for density I usually use Gravity. There are other products out there like these but they are just what I use


----------



## Kdubledoja (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, some of you guys are idiots on this forum. Somebody is asking a question and you jump down his throat. Don't you remember when you grew your first crop and didn't know anything about curing and so on. Who cares if he wants to get more weight out of it, it's a legit question for a newb. The answer is no, not without fucking it up. To get it sticky, grow it properly, dry and cure it properly. It is also strain dependent to a degree. Sugar boosts do help also, mollasses and so on. I know this thread is old but it aggravated me enough to start an account just to respond to the stupidity of the replies. If you have smoked someone elses pot for years you've smoked far worse than sugar water, that's a fact. For someone to say growers were not scumbags like every other drug dealer is idiotic. Much of the weed in the 80's and 90's came from Mexico and Columbia were they kill peoples families over nothing and use terrible chemicals to fertilize and for pest control. Same in the states. Weed that is for sale is grown by people that want to make money with few exceptions. If it wasn't you would only smoke what you yourself grow. It's the way life is, if your gonna be such dicks you should just kill yourselves. Idiots!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2011)

wen i was younger i justo spray my buds with yohoo chocolate n sell it like chocolate tie talk about a shadey dealer shit i brought up my profit by like 75 percent pluss it was sticky n if you wanted to taste it it tasted like chocolate hahahahaha n smoked like chocolate hahahaha man i was young n dum


----------



## Kdubledoja (Jul 6, 2011)

That's badass. See, when your just startin shit like that seems normal. It takes a seasoned grower to get ya back in line. C-ya


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

not really contributing to the OP...





&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072;[&#321;]&#273;;576549 said:


> yeah it can... if you smoke crackk... Lol.. all i say is bullshit.. though dont get offensive.. im high ok...


----------



## crispyendo (Oct 21, 2011)

TBoyChronic said:


> I havnt yet got my first crop down but was wondering what the best way to dry and cure bud so that its sticky and weighs more. And can it be done in ten days or so?


anything real sticky and i mean dripping sap i only got from hydro with a folier feed with a boost canna and the sap dripped off the bud on my tanks and yes sap does have weight a small nug will be heavy just from trimming i got 10 grams from the clippers i still have 4 left


----------



## crispyendo (Oct 21, 2011)

thump easy said:


> wen i was younger i justo spray my buds with yohoo chocolate n sell it like chocolate tie talk about a shadey dealer shit i brought up my profit by like 75 percent pluss it was sticky n if you wanted to taste it it tasted like chocolate hahahahaha n smoked like chocolate hahahaha man i was young n dum


when i read your post for some reason i did the arnold schwarzenegger voice


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 21, 2011)

TBoyChronic said:


> I havnt yet got my first crop down but was wondering what the best way to dry and cure bud so that its sticky and weighs more. And can it be done in ten days or so?


 His post is not edited no where does he say he wants to spray fucked up shit on his buds to gain more weight so he can screw over buyers....
Wheres the forum mod at some of these posts NEED to be deleted and said posters need a PM reminding them post like this ARE not ok.........OP just wants to know how to cure to keep the most weight and still have stinky buds I'll STAND up for this kid its a good newbie question. Bunch of trolls on here.


----------



## buddy bud (Oct 21, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> His post is not edited no where does he say he wants to spray fucked up shit on his buds to gain more weight so he can screw over buyers....
> Wheres the forum mod at some of these posts NEED to be deleted and said posters need a PM reminding them post like this ARE not ok.........OP just wants to know how to cure to keep the most weight and still have stinky buds I'll STAND up for this kid its a good newbie question. Bunch of trolls on here.


yea reads the same to me i dont see anything that would make me think he is trying to shit on somone !!!!!!!


----------



## lostNug (Oct 21, 2011)

Sprinkle sugar on it. Put in oven for 3 min and wollah! Sticky dense bud!


----------



## direwolf71 (Oct 22, 2011)

I know how, but I'm not telling you, fool.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 22, 2011)

sounds about right lostnug lol but i don't recommend that at all, nasty smoke. at least half the weed at pot clubs is just dry enough to smoke. i guess everyone likes to make money, no surprise there haha. you should just air dry it then put into some nice mason jars to cure. it takes time and patience for quality!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow hahaha


----------



## thump easy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey it was a trick well worth its weight back in the day. The buds I grow r qwality spelling police man now I for a worry about these goons.. I am a great person but to each their own I'm not hear to please u..... I'm hear to have a good time. Specify your qwestion. Early ninties was fun those days r gone.. quality bud is what I'm into frosties it was humoras for being a teen. Don't take life so serious it was just a question. Lolz for realz


----------



## buddy bud (Oct 28, 2011)

i jack mine wit riods they get ripped wit six pack abs and double Dsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 28, 2011)

GoodFriend said:


> it being "sticky" as you call it is really just it not being dried out enough... thats why it weighs more... has more water weight than a truly dried bud...
> 
> it'll smoke worse... but yeah you can get them in les than a week... hell even my buds i fully dry and stick in jars to further dry/cure are smokable within a week...
> 
> ...


That's dry as fuck. I bet your shit burns up quick.


----------



## azryda420 (Oct 28, 2011)

It is possible to make the bud weigh more and have excellent quality. 

After you harvest, trim, and dry your nugs, go ahead and cure them as you wish. With all of your trim, do a dry ice seive with it to make kif. Take all of your buds in jars and shake em up with the kif. 

It might now make too much of a weight difference but I promise you those buds will be cherrished by many.


----------

